# div3r5ity's last b13



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## david90 (Aug 5, 2009)

that's a cool car, i just got a 93 2door sentra 1.6L twin cam its in good condition but i wish one day it could look something like yours. nise car...


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

u can sell yours and buy mine cuz im trying to get rid of it


----------

